

Sean parker wants to pay more taxes - hwf829
http://www.sfbg.com/politics/2011/10/26/sean-parker-i-am-paying-far-too-little-taxes

======
hwf829
Should you pay more taxes? If not go to the PHilippines. I heard they have
huge tax rates there. Not just tax rates sometimes, more hidden rates :)

\--edit-- i dont know felt this was relevant to the hacker community. sean
parker is a hacker of mp3's, so this must be relevant.

